# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Veronica [Oceanic II, Mona Lisa, Victoria, Sea Princess, Kungsholm]

## mastrovasilis

κατασκευάστηκε το 1966 από τον John Brown. και δρομολογήθηκε στην Swedish America. το 1975 πουλήθηκε στην Flagship Cruises και κράτησε το ίδιο όνομα. το 1979 χρησιμοποιήθηκε απο την P&O. αλλάζοντας το όνομα σε Sea Princess εκτελώντας δρομολόγια στην Αυστραλία και μετέπειτα στην Αμερική. τον χειμώνα 1999/2000 μετενομάζεται σε Victoria και εκτελεί δρομολόγια για την Union-Castle Line. το 2002 πωλείτε στην Leonardo Shipping και μετενομάζεται σε Mona Lisa και εκτελει δρομολόγια σαν Holiday Kreuzfahrten. το 2007/2008 χρησιμοποιείται σαν εκπαιδευτικό καράβι σε συνεργασία με την Royal Caribbean. το καλοκαίρι του 2007 έκανε κάποια δρομολόγια με τα χρώματα της Pullmantur. μετενομάζεται σε Oceanic II. παράλληλα συνεργάζται και με την  Louis Cruise Lines ως προς αντικατάσταση του Sea Diamond πριν μεταφερθει στην Pullmantur.

Στοιχεία.

Tonnage:26,678 gross tons (as built)
27,670 (1979)
28,891 (as of 2008)
Length:	201.33 m 
Beam:	26.57 m 
Draught:8.56 m 
Installed power:	25,200 SHP
PropulsionTwo direct drive G&#246;taverken 9 cylinder slow speed two stroke diesel engines
Speed:	20 knots 
service speed 25 knots top speed
Capacity:713 passengers 
450 (cruising as built)
782 (as of 2008)
Crew:417

και μερικές φωτό

Kungsholm (4)
Swedish America: 1966-75
Kungsholm_4_02.jpg

Kungsholm_4_05.jpg

Sea Princess
P&O Princess: 1979-1998
SeaPrincess_sc2139.jpg

SeaPrincess_sc2028.jpg

Kungsholm_4_15_SeaP.jpg

πηγή simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## mastrovasilis

Victoria
P&O: 1998-2002
Victoria01.jpg

Union-Castle Line - Winter 1999/2000
Victoria011.jpg

Mona Lisa
Holiday Kreuzfahrten: 2002-2006
Mona_Lisa-01.jpg

Oceanic II
Pullmantur: 2007 - The Scholar Ship: 2007-2008
Oceanic-II-01.jpg

και η τσιμινιέρα
Mona-Lisa_20060901-208.jpg

πηγή. simplonpc.co.uk

----------


## scoufgian

να δουμε και τη ΜΟΝΑ LIZA ,να κανει παρεα, στο φιλο μας το ΤΕΟ.Α ρε Τεο, στα γεραματα βλεπω κατακτησεις............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :lol:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16124

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16125

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16126

----------


## scoufgian

και ας δουμε το ομορφο σκαρι απο τη πρυμη του
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16967

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16968

----------


## Nautikos II

> και ας δουμε το ομορφο σκαρι απο τη πρυμη του
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16967
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16968


Απταιστος, ταξιδακι σημερα ε;

----------


## scoufgian

> Απταιστος, ταξιδακι σημερα ε;


να μαζεψουμε οτι δεν ειχαμε βγαλει μια εβδομαδα............:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## heraklion

Πολύ θα ήθελα να ταξιδέψω με αυτό.

----------


## Νικόλας

αμ δεν όμως, έμαθα ότι θα μας αφήσει μεγάλωσε :Very Happy: 
για καρφίτσες

----------


## despo

Ειναι παντα σε συνεχή λειτουργία οι μηχανές του ?. Σαν να βλεπω σημαια αλλαγμενη (οχι Μπαχάμες) ?. Να έχει δηλαδή συντομα αναχώρηση ?. Δεν πιστεύω για καμμιά Ινδία...

----------


## heraklion

> αμ δεν όμως, έμαθα ότι θα μας αφήσει μεγάλωσε
> για καρφίτσες


Δηλαδή δυάλιση? Κρίμα.

----------


## Ellinis

> αμ δεν όμως, έμαθα ότι θα μας αφήσει μεγάλωσε
> για καρφίτσες


Mη βιάζεστε να το "στείλετε". Για το παλίο βασιλοβάπορο της Swedish American Line υπάρχει ακόμη ελπίδα. 

Διαβάστε τα παρακάτω από το maritimematters.com

*



Home For The HOLM, update
September 5: Swedish entrepreneur Lars Hallgren's plans to save the MONA LISA (ex KUNGSHOLM, SEA PRINCESS, VICTORIA, SCHOLARSHIP, OCEANIC II) for preservation as a hotel and museum at Gothenburg received a boost when the city's free port municipality said it would consider granting him a builder's permit for the project. The vessel is owned by Greek-based Kyma Shipmanagement, and, following her current charter to German-based Holiday Kreuzfahrten, will be laid up at Piraeus for the winter season, to resume sailing for Holiday Kreuzfahrten next year. MONA LISA will be forced to retire in 2010 when new SOLAS regulations are implemented. Click here for a tour of the ship as P&O Cruises' VICTORIA.


*

----------


## mastrovasilis

Είπε να ξεκουραστεί για τον χειμώνα. και έχει ο θεός.

----------


## despo

Σε καμμια περιπτωση τουλαχιστον εγω δεν το 'εστειλα', απλα μονο ανησυχίες διατύπωσα, οπως ειναι λογικό να συμβαίνει οταν βλέπεις ενα τέτοιο υπέροχο πλοίο να ειναι σε 'χειμερία νάρκη'. Εννοείται οτι τετοια πλοια πρεπει να μένουν για πολλά χρόνια, σε αντίθεση με τις ΄'πολυκατοικίες' που ηδη κυκλοφορούν η' χτίζονται.

----------


## scoufgian

χθες το βρηκαμε στα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας ,σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια,τι θα γινει επιτελους?θα παει για κουταλοπηρουνα ή θα το δουμε σε καμια κρουαζιερα?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21830

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21831

----------


## Speedkiller

> χθες το βρηκαμε στα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας ,σημερα στο λιμανι του Πειραια,τι θα γινει επιτελους?θα παει για κουταλοπηρουνα ή θα το δουμε σε καμια κρουαζιερα?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21830
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21831


Περαν του ότι στο ais Την είδα να κινείται χθες με τέτοια φωταγώγηση λες τελικα να γίνει κουτάλια???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21955

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21956

----------


## scoufgian

κοιτα για να πηγαινει Ναυπηγεια σημαινει οτι κατι παιζει...........οποτε μαλλον για κανα δοκιμαστιο την εκανε.........

----------


## despo

Σημερα το πρωι φορτώνανε βαλίτσες προερχόμενες απο το Clipper Pacific (?) και οπως μου ειπε ενας επιβάτης επροκειτο να φύγουν για Μαλτα/Ισπανια κλπ. Εν τω μεταξυ εχουν βάψει σε ενα σημειο του πλοιου κοντα στη γεφυρα τη λεξη ΤΗΕ PEACE BOAT.

----------


## sylver23

σορυ αλλα αλλο δεν ειναι το peace boat?

----------


## despo

Ηταν το ΤΟΠΑΖ (πρωην Βασιλισσα Αννα Μαρια), στη συνέχεια το Clipper Pacific (αδελφό του Ακουαμαριν) το οποιο ειναι δεμενο στο λιμανι και τωρα το Μονα Λιζα.

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω.τον λογο που τους δινουν αυτο τον τιτλο τον ξερουμε?

----------


## heraklion

> σε ευχαριστω.τον λογο που τους δινουν αυτο τον τιτλο τον ξερουμε?


Κάνουν τον γύρω του πλανήτη, μάλλον κάτι για το περιβαλλον. Είναι μη κερδοσκοπική οργανωση.

----------


## dimitris

Σημερα λοιπον το πρωϊ στο λιμανι του Πειραια!
mona.jpg

mona liza.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σημερα λοιπον το πρωϊ στο λιμανι του Πειραια!
> mona.jpg
> 
> mona liza.jpg


Αμα προσέξετε έγινε και ΡΑΔΙΟ ΤΑΞΙ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

:Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

monaliza.jpg
μια νυχτερινη του μονα λιζα στον πειραια

----------


## manolis m.

Gia tous latreis tou klassikou.....
PB050210.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

πανεμορφη η φωτο και η λιζα!

----------


## Apostolos

Το ειδα πριν μερικές μέρες να κατεβαίνει το Γιβραλταρ και η πανέμορφη σιλουέτα του σε έκανε να το ανγνωριζεις απο μιλια μακρια...

----------


## Ellinis

Στη Σουηδία προχωράνε οι προσπάθειες για τη διάσωση του πλοίου, μετά το τέλος των ταξιδιών του (τέλος 2009; και τη μετατροπή του σε ξενοδοχείο και μουσείο στο Gothenburg.
Η πόλη έχει δώσει τη συγκατάθεση της στο πλάνο που όπως φαίνεται στο παρακάτω σκίτσο περιλαμβάνει την επαναφορά του πλοίου στο αρχικό του σχέδιο.
Περισσότερα εδώ.
Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα πάνε καλύτερα από τις προηγούμενες προσπάθειες που είχανε κάνει οι Σουηδοί για να σώσουν το "ξαδελφάκι" του.

Kungsholm_gothenburg.jpg
Πηγή.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν του ξαναφωρέσουν τις 2 τσιμινιέρες θα είναι θεϊκό... Οι άνθρωποι εχουν επίπεδο και πολιτισμό... Εδώ ενα μικρούλη Γεώργιο προσπαθούμε να το σώσουμε....

----------


## manolis m.

Stin ellada mallon thewrwoune peritti tin diaswsi enos ploiou gt isws exoun para polla nautika mouseia se ola ta limania tis xwras...! :Confused:  se kapoia pragmata kala mas lene kapoioi ''Elladitsa'' !

----------


## Katerinaki

Καλησπερα! Ειμαι καινουργιο μελος και στο forum. μηπως γνωριζει καποιος αν το mona lisa εχει ελληνικο πληρωμα όπως επισης και  την διευθυνση που ειναι το γραφειο της εταιρειας για τα πληρωματα στον πειραια??Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## despo

Πλοιοκτήτης του ειναι ο Ελληνικής καταγωγής Π. Κατσούφης και η εταιρεία του Kyma shipmanagement, με εδρα την Αμερική. Πάντα απασχολούσε ενα μικρο αριθμό Ελλήνων αξιωματικών, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει και ποιος αντιπρόσωπος εδω στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Katerinaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Επικοινωνησα με την Kyma shipmanagement και ειπαν να στειλω εκει ενα βιογραφικο αλλα τρεχα γυρευε!!Αναθεμα αν θα φτασει ποτε σε καποιον υπευθυνο.Αν καποιος γνωριζει και κατι αλλο ....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Επικοινωνησα με την Kyma shipmanagement και ειπαν να στειλω εκει ενα βιογραφικο αλλα τρεχα γυρευε!!Αναθεμα αν θα φτασει ποτε σε καποιον υπευθυνο.Αν καποιος γνωριζει και κατι αλλο ....


Κατερινάκη να στείλεις το βιογραφικό σου, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις !Σαν τι θελεις να δουλεψεις?

----------


## Katerinaki

Στο μπαρ ή στα duty free η ρεσεψιον. Μακαρι να ειχα παει στην ΑΕΝ οταν επρεπε και να εμπαινα σαν αξιωματικος!Μου φαινεται πολυ απιθανο να προχωρησει το θεμα ετσι και καποια στιγμη ειχα ακουσει οτι υπαρχει ενα γραφειο στον Πειραια για το Μονα Λιζα.:roll: Υποθετω οτι το πρακτορευει αυτο.αλλα δεν εχω καμια πληροφορια.Οταν πηγαινεις απο το γραφειο μιας εταιρειας ειναι πολυ πιο πιθανο να βγει κατι.Αμεσοτητα.Τωρα με το βιογραφικο μονο αντε και καμια φωτο τρεχα γυρευε....Θα το στειλω βεβαια αλλα...

----------


## despo

Τελικά που είναι η εδρα της εταιρείας ?.

----------


## Katerinaki

Στο Μαιαμι ειναι η εδρα της αλλα δεν βρηκα ακομα ακρη αν υπαρχει αντιπροσωπος στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από το καλοκάιρι του 2004 φαίνεται να το διαχειρίζεται η TECHNICAL MARINE PLANNING με έδρα στον Πειραιά Σαχτούρη 5 και Παλαιάς Τραπέζης.

----------


## Katerinaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη. Να σαι καλα!

----------


## olympiacos7

An 8es peraiterw plhrofories steile m email na sou pw kapoia pragmata parapanw

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

I am attaching an image of the official company postcard of the M/S CLIPPER PEARL when she was the Peace Boat...

She had this name only for 4 months after she was renamed CLIPPER PACIFIC and consequently detained as we all know her fate...

A great photo indeed...I hope now that the her beautiful replacement M/S MONA LISA will proudly sail for many yaers more, this time by Peace Boat!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το πλοίο σήμερα μετά την επιστροφή του από Ιαπωνία και τον τερματισμό της world round cruise με γιαπωνέζους επιβάτες . Κάνει μερικά φρεσκαρίσματα, και αργά το βράδυ θα αναχωρήσει για Γερμάνια από όπου θα ξεκινήσει κρουαζιέρες στα Νορβηγικά fiord ! 
IMG_3548.jpg
Εδώ  ένα ling με τα στοιχεία του πλοίου .

----------


## Ellinis

Για το βάπορα αυτό, η εφαρμογή του solas 2010 θα του κόψει τα ταξίδια. 
Για τη σεζόν του '10 (ο κανονισμός θα εφαρμοστεί από του χρόνου τον Οκτώβρη) το καράβι έχει ήδη ναυλωθεί στη γερμανική Lord Nelson Seereisen (όπως και φέτος). 
Οι Σουηδοί που το θέλουν για ξενοδοχείο/μουσείο φαίνεται να έχουν ήδη υπογράψει "letter of intent" με τους πλοιοκτήτες του. Για να δούμε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι τελείωσε τα ταξίδια του στην βόρια Ευρώπη και σήμερα βρίσκετε δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα !

----------


## LocoRoco

Δλδ με όλο αυτό τον ντόρο που γίνεται με την νέα SOLAS
δένουν τα καράβια που έχουν "πρόβλημα" :Confused: 
Ειδικά μέσα είναι υπέροχο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

Πανέμορφο σκαρί ,με υπέροχες γραμμές .Εδώ καθώς πλησιάζει την μπούκα του Πειραιά ! 
IMG_2107.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μήπως έχουμε νέα για την τύχη του καραβιού? Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι εάν τα σχέδια για την διάσωσή του και την μετατροπή του σε μουσείο-ξενοδοχείο είχαν προχωρήσει κάτι θα είχαμε ακούσει από το maritimematters και αλλού. no news bad news?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο μήπως βρω κάτι σχετικό με το save the Kungsholm project, έπεσα σε ένα blog με συζήτηση και διαφωνίες των μελών σχετικά με την εμπορευσιμότητά του σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο:
http://www.travelserver.net/travelpa...c&f=3&t=004854 και εδώ το επίσημο site για το project:
http://www.salship.se/kung_hotel.asp

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νάτα τα ελπιδοφόρα νέα: http://www.oceanlinermuseum.co.uk/news%20updates.html

----------


## Ellinis

...            .          -   .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

.   Cunard    Carnival.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

.


 shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

project Save the Kungsholm     letter of intent        project     (. ) Leonardo Shipping.                   ,       Gothenburg  --.        ......   .
  .
http://www.salship.se/kung_hotel.asp

----------


## Apostolos

> ,       Gothenburg  --.


            ??
!!!!   Gothenburg!

----------


## cpt babis

O    Gibraltar

mona liza.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

LISA,        ,      PLATINUM (Independence, Oceanic)             .      ,     Gothenburg                 :

http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/brokeback-platinum/

http://translate.google.com/translat...sp&sl=sv&tl=en

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

.   :

http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/n...ture-in-doubt/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Maritimematters            .                              .               Peter Knego:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/09/m...o-mv-victoria/

----------


## despo

,      ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το 2010 τελειωνει και μαζι του τελειωνουν ολα τα ομορφα κλασικα σκαρια των παλιων χρονων.Οι προδιαγραφες για βραδυκαυστα και ακαυστα υλικα ειναι αυστηρες και παρα πολλα ομορφα αλλα γεματα ξυλο βαπορια θα καταληξουν στα διαλυτηρια.Μην ερθετε προ εκπληξεως, και για αλλα πλοια που δεν φανταζεστε.

----------


## mastrokostas

Υπάρχει μια μικρή ελπίδα να το αγοράσουν Κορεάτες και να το κάνουν ξενοδοχείο στο Ομάν ,να φιλοξένει τους εργάτες από τα συνεργεία που κατασκευάζουν ένα νέο λιμάνι ! 
Θα περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμη ,με την ελπίδα να γίνει το deal ,και να γλιτώσει τα διαλυτήρια τις Ινδίας   !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παραταση θα παρει με αυτο που λες mastrokostas, ο δρομος για το διαλυτηριο ειναι χωρις επιστροφη για ολες τις βασιλισσες των ωκεανων των 50's, 60', 70's

----------


## mastrokostas

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα !Παρηγοριές στον άρρωστο !
Αν και λεγετε για μια διαρκεια 3 ετων !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έχετε και οι δύο δίκιο. Όμως ένα καράβι που γλυτώνει τον δήμιο δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι γύρισμα της τύχης του θα έχει αργότερα. Κλασσικό παράδειγμα το συνονόματό του the Victoria του Χανδρή (πρώην Victoria της Incres Line) που ενώ προοριζόταν για σκραπ όταν οι άνθρωποι του Χανδρή το επισκέφτηκαν για να αγοράσουν τα έπιπλα για να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν σε άλλα βαπόρια της εταιρίας, είδαν την προοπτική του καραβιού και έμεινε πολλά ακόμα χρόνια κοντά μας. Μπορεί η πρόταση των επιχειρηματιών του Gottenburg να πιάσει τόπο την επόμενη φορά και να σωθεί. Χλωμό βέβαια το σενάριο αλλά όπως το Rotterdam σώθηκε και το United States διαφαίνεται να έχει σωθεί λόγω ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, δεν ξέρεις ποτέ η συνειδητοποίηση της κοινής γνώμης όταν ένα κομμάτι της ιστορίας φεύγει ανεπιστρεπτί, και ιδίως των Σουηδών, τι μπορεί να καταφέρει.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο Maritimematters ο Peter Knego συνεχίζει με το δεύτερο μέρος της παρουσίασης του καραβιού. Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς: τα ανοικτά κουβερτωμένα καταστρώματά του, τα απίθανα σαλόνια και κοινόχρηστους χώρους, το ξύλο που καλύπτει σχεδόν τα πάντα?

http://maritimematters.com/2010/09/m...iischolarship/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εγω ακομα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω πως το υλικο με το οποιο φτιαχτηκε το πρωτο πλεουμενο στην γη πριν χιλιαδες χρονια σημερα ειναι υπο διωγμο.Μα καλα τοσα χρονια η επιστημη δεν εχει ανακαλυψει ενα πυριμαχο ας πουμε βερνικι?Λεω εγω.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φαίνεται Ben ότι σε συνθήκες υψηλών θερμοκρασιών τίποτα δεν σταματά το ξύλο από το να καίγεται. Εδώ και τα μέταλλα λειώνουν...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πυριμαχο υλικο δεν υπαρχει.Τα Α60 και Α120 ειναι απλα πυραντοχα για το διαστημα που γραφουν.Βερνικι τετοιο υπαρχει και το χρησιμοποιουν σε γηπεδα μπασκετ και αλλες τετοιου ειδους χρησεις.

----------


## Ellinis

To καράβι κοσμεί εδώ και λίγες μέρες με την παρουσία του το Νέο Μόλο. 
Ας ελπίσουμε πως θα βρεθεί κάποια απασχόληση που θα το κρατήσει μακρυά από τους ακατανόμαστους  :Sad: 

P9150005.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Περιμένει καρτερικά να δει ποια θα είναι η μοίρα του !!

IMG_2182.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

περνωντας απο κει παντως ειδα πως η τσιμινιερα του εχει ξεβαψει λιγο....αυτο ηταν τη παρασκευη..αμα περασε καποιος απο εκει σημερα θα μπορει να μας πει καλυτερα...εγω εχω ακουσει πως θα παει για καζινο στο ομαν...

----------


## mastrokostas

> περνωντας απο κει παντως ειδα πως η τσιμινιερα του εχει ξεβαψει λιγο....αυτο ηταν τη παρασκευη..αμα περασε καποιος απο εκει σημερα θα μπορει να μας πει καλυτερα...εγω εχω ακουσει πως θα παει για καζινο στο ομαν...


Για καζινο στο ΟΜΑΝ !!!!!!! για ξενοδοχειο ισως .

----------


## mastrokostas

Τα τελευταία νέα λένε ότι το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε σε Κορεάτες, για ξενοδοχείο στο Muscat στο Oman !

----------


## mastrokostas

Αθόρυβα όπως μας ήρθε ,έτσι και σήμερα, έλυσε τους κάβους του για να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του για το Oman.
Ράδα στον Πειραιά για καύσιμα και μετά ο Πλοιαρχος του Καπεταν Δημήτρης Νταούτης ,θα το οδηγησει στον τελικό προορισμό του .
Το βαπόρι όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί αγοράστηκε από Κορεάτες και συγκεκριμένα από την Daewoo . 
Να δούμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την αναχώρηση του από την Δραπετσώνα ,αφιερωμένες στο τελευταίο πλήρωμά του αλλά και στην εταιρία του Κυρίου Κατσούφη ,που τα τελευταία χρόνια έδιναν ζωή στο βαπόρι ! 


IMG_2772a.jpg 

IMG_2780a.jpg

IMG_2788a.jpg

IMG_2794a.jpg

----------


## roussosf

βλεποντας τις φωτογραφιες του πλοιου με τις ομορφες και παραδοσιακες ναυπηγικες γραμμες αναρωτιέμαι 
αραγε οι ναυπηγοι θα γυρισουν ποτε σε αυτες τις γραμμες εστω στην κρουαζιερα  η θα συνεχισουν να φτιαχνουν τα " μπαουλα " που μονο η πλωρη και η τσιμινιερα θυμιζουν καραβι
ακομα και η γεφυρα ειναι χαμενη καπου μεσα στο κομοδεσιο

----------


## mastrokostas

Με αυτήν την πλώρη ποια θάλασσα να σε τρομάξει !!
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου !
IMG_2526.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Αθόρυβα όπως μας ήρθε ,έτσι και σήμερα, έλυσε τους κάβους του για να ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του για το Oman.
> Ράδα στον Πειραιά για καύσιμα και μετά ο Πλοιαρχος του Καπεταν Δημήτρης Νταούτης ,θα το οδηγησει στον τελικό προορισμό του .
> Το βαπόρι όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί αγοράστηκε από Κορεάτες και συγκεκριμένα από την Daewoo . 
> Να δούμε και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την αναχώρηση του από την Δραπετσώνα ,αφιερωμένες στο τελευταίο πλήρωμά του αλλά και στην εταιρία του Κυρίου Κατσούφη ,που τα τελευταία χρόνια έδιναν ζωή στο βαπόρι !


O γνωστός-άγνωστος καραβολάτρης ήταν συνεπής στο ραντεβού του με το μαγικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο!
Ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ και όχι μόνο...

Το φινάλε του MONA LISA μου θυμίζει το τέλος ενός άλλου απίθανου βαποριού, του REGINA MAGNA του Χανδρή. Και εκείνο έφυγε και πήγε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Αραβία. Έμεινε εκεί 3-4 χρόνια και μετά πουλήθηκε για να διαλυθεί. 
Όμως ξεγέλασε τους διαλυτές και καθοδόν βούτηξε και χάθηκε στον ωκεανό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> O γνωστός-άγνωστος καραβολάτρης ήταν συνεπής στο ραντεβού του με το μαγικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο!
> Ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ και όχι μόνο...
> 
> Το φινάλε του MONA LISA μου θυμίζει το τέλος ενός άλλου απίθανου βαποριού, του REGINA MAGNA του Χανδρή. Και εκείνο έφυγε και πήγε ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Αραβία. Έμεινε εκεί 3-4 χρόνια και μετά πουλήθηκε για να διαλυθεί. 
> Όμως ξεγέλασε τους διαλυτές και καθοδόν βούτηξε και χάθηκε στον ωκεανό.


Έχει βέβαια κάποιες διαφορές ¶ρη. Φεύγει με τις δικές του δυνάμεις σε καλή ως αρίστη κατάσταση και το Regina Magna αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν ήταν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο αλλά κοιτώνας εργατών Φιλιππινέζων που δούλευαν στα κολοσιαία έργα που γινόντουσαν την δεκαετία του 70 στην Σαουδική Αραβία. Λόγω του ελλιμενισμού του επί χρόνια, και του παροπλισμού του στην Ελλάδα πριν την Σ. Αραβία, δεν νομίζω ότι φρόντιζε κανείς την συντήρησή του ιδιαίτερα γιατί με το τέλος της χρήσης του εκεί θα πήγαινε για σκραπ, εξ' ου και το συμβάν.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα για τη διαφορά στην κατάσταση των δύο πλοίων. Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πως ήταν το πλοίο του Χανδρή όταν έφυγε, υποθέτω πως ο παροπλισμός θα το είχε υποβαθμίσει κάπως. 
Δυστυχώς και το MONA LISA πάει για κοιτώνας εργατών - απ΄όσο ξέρουμε - και αυτό ίσως καθορίσει και τον επόμενο σταθμό του... 
Θεωρητικά η απασχόληση του στο Ομάν θα δώσει χρόνο στους Σουηδούς να κάνουν μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να το αποκτήσουν. Από την άλλη η συγκεκριμένη χρήση δεν ξέρω αν θα αφήσει περιθώρια για επαναφορά του εσωτερικού πλοίου σε αυτό που είναι σήμερα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα επαναλάβω ¶ρη αυτό που λέω στην προηγούμενη σελίδα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=32003&page=7 ότι κάθε παράταση ζωής του καραβιού γεννάει την ελπίδα της τελικής του διάσωσής του από κάποια ευαισθητοποιημένη ομάδα επιχειρηματιών, είτε στη Σουηδία που είναι και το πιθανότερο ή αλλού.

----------


## lostromos

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι, πώς παίρνει safety certificate, αφού είναι "πλοίο", δηλ. πλωτό και όχι κτίριο, που θα φιλοξενεί ανθρώπους...
Σύμφωνα βέβαια με τους κανονισμούς που ισχύουν απ' τον Οκτώβριο, που οδήγησαν πολλά πλοία ως τώρα, στη διάλυση.
Στην Ιορδανία δεν ισχύουν αυτά?

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολλά παλιά πλοία στο εξωτερικό  είναι εστιατόρια . Το Queen Mary στην Αμερικη είναι ξενοδοχείο .
Από την στιγμή που είναι στον ντοκο,  δεν ταξιδεύει ,και η έξοδοι του πλοίου είναι σε αριθμό αλλά και σε μέγεθος τόσοι, που μπορούν  να εκκενώσουν το πλοίο σε συγκεκριμένο χρόνο ,νομίζω ότι μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιούν .

----------


## britanis

hi friends
i am missings news from the lady!
the last was difference : 
1.she is save and sold for a hotel
2.she is not sold
3.she is on the way to....................????

what is true?????????

----------


## Ellinis

Ηi Andy, she was sold to Daewoo and is already in Oman for use as a workers accommodation ship for a project they are building.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία του 1982 κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Σύδνευ όταν ταξίδευε ως SEA PRINCESS με τα σινιάλα της P&O.

sea priness.jpg
Πηγή© Fred Vanderbom

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Με την ευκαιρία της μετατροπής του καμαριού της πάλαι ποτέ Swedish American Line Kungsholm (IV) σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο και Συνεδριακό κέντρο στο Ομάν ας θυμηθούμε λίγο την ένδοξη ιστορία αυτού του όμορφου καραβιού.
Το 1965 η Swedish American Line (SAL) είχε δύο καράβια στην υπηρεσία της υπερατλαντικής γραμμής από το Γκότενμπουργκ της Σουηδίας προς την Νέα Υόρκη: το Kungsholm (III) και το Gripsholm (II). Την χρονιά αυτή η SAL πούλησε το πρώτο στην γερμανική Norddeutscher Lloyd η οποία το ονόμασε Europa και στην γραμμή της Νέας Υόρκης παρέμεινε μόνο ένα σουηδικό καράβι, το Gripsholm. Έτσι η διοίκηση της εταιρίας αποφάσισε να ναυπηγήσει ένα νέο που θα δίπλωνε στον βόρειο Ατλαντικό το Gripsholm. Το νέο αυτό καράβι θα είχε εκτόπισμα 26.000-27.000 και θα ήταν το μεγαλύτερο καράβι στην ιστορία της SAL. Η σύμβαση ναυπήγησης υπογράφηκε με το ναυπηγείο John Brown & Company (Clydebank) στην Σκωτία και το καράβι καθελκύστηκε στις 14 Απριλίου του 1965 με το όνομα Kungsholm (IV). Το συνολικό εκτόπισμα ήταν τελικά 26.678 grt, μήκος 201 μέτρα, 108 επιβάτες Αʼ θέσης και 605 Τουριστικής (450 ενιαίας θέσης στις κρουαζιέρες), 2 ντηζελομηχανές Gotaverken 9κύλινδρες 25.200 ίππων, 2 άξονες, υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 21 knots (25 μεγ.). Η παράδοσή του στην SAL έγινε στις 17 Μαρτίου του 1966 με καθυστέρηση λόγω πολλών προβλημάτων που παρουσιάστηκαν στα δοκιμαστικά ταξίδια και έπρεπε να λυθούν πριν ξεκινήσει το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς την Νέα Υόρκη που έγινε στις 22 Απριλίου. Η σχεδίαση της διαμόρφωσης του πλοίου έγινε με κύριο ρόλο σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο και δευτερεύοντα αυτήν του πλοίου γραμμής, και γιʼ αυτό είχε πολλές ανέσεις και ευρύχωρες καμπίνες (όλες οι καμπίνες είχαν αντικλεπτικό συναγερμό! και 90% αυτών W.C με μπανιέρα) εκτός από τους πολλούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους. Κατά διαστήματα το καράβι εναλλασσόταν, όπως άλλωστε είχε αρχικά σχεδιαστεί, με υπερατλαντικά δρομολόγια και κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική από την Νέα Υόρκη. Επίσης ενδιάμεσα έκανε και κάποια ταξίδια προς την Αυστραλία και Ν. Ζηλανδία στα πλαίσια κρουαζιερών του γύρου του κόσμου. Το καράβι απέκτησε πολύ γρήγορα φανατικούς οπαδούς και οι γραμμές του με τις δύο τσιμινιέρες του που κατέληγαν σε μικροσκοπικά φτερά, την υπερκατασκευή με καμπυλωτό καθρέφτη και την εκπληκτική πρύμη το έκαναν το τελειότερο δημιούργημα όχι μόνο για τους Σουηδούς αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους καραβολάτρες της εποχής. Είχε μεγάλη εσωτερική πισίνα με μωσαϊκά και γλυπτά για τα περάσματα του Ατλαντικού αλλά και εξωτερική για τις κρουαζιέρες σε θερμά κλίματα και βεβαίως ατελείωτα κουβερτωμένα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα. Ο άνισος όμως ανταγωνισμός του αεροπλάνου, η αύξηση της τιμής των καυσίμων και των λιμενικών τελών είχαν αρνητική επίδραση στην οικονομική επιβίωση της SAL η οποία πήρε την βαριά απόφαση να σταματήσει την δραστηριότητά της και να κλείσει τις πόρτες της το 1975 πουλώντας το Gripsholm στον όμιλο Καραγεώργη και το Kungsholm στην Νορβηγικών συμφερόντων Flagship Cruises (ιδιοκτήτρια των Sea Venture και Island Venture μετέπειτα «πλοίων της αγάπης» Pacific Princess και Island Princess) με έδρα την Μονροβία της Λιβερίας. Η μόνη εξωτερική διαφοροποίηση ήταν η αντικατάσταση των τριών κορωνών στις τσιμινιέρες με το χρώμα της ώχρας με έναν θαλάσσιο δράκο της Σουηδικής μυθολογίας σε σχήμα S πάντα στο ίδιο μπλε φόντο. Το Kungsholm συνέχισε τις κρουαζιέρες για την νέα εταιρία του κυρίως από Νέα Υόρκη προς τα νησιά της Καραϊβικής μέχρι το 1978 που το αγοράζει η P&O για να του δώσει νέα πνοή. Η P&O ήθελε να αντικαταστήσει το γηραλέο πλέον Arcadia στις κρουαζιέρες από την Αυστραλία και με την αγορά του το καράβι οδηγείται στα γερμανικά ναυπηγεία Bremer Vulcan για να υποστεί μία τετράμηνη μετασκευή ευρείας κλίμακας. Εσωτερικά διαμορφώνονται νέοι χώροι και αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των καμπινών (νέα χωρητικότητα 750 επιβάτες) καταργώντας από την μέση και πίσω την περατζάδα και προεκτείνοντας την υπερκατασκευή προς την πρύμη. Εξωτερικά η πιο δραματική αλλαγή ήταν η αφαίρεση της πλωριάς ψεύτικης τσιμινιέρας από την μέση και πάνω, που εξείχε τώρα σαν κομμένος κορμός δέντρου, και η τοποθέτηση μιας ψηλότερης κωνικής τσιμινιέρας πρύμα. Οι εξωτερικές αλλαγές αυτής της μετασκευής σχολιάστηκαν αρνητικά από πολλούς καραβολάτρες τότε αλλά το καράβι δεν έχασε τον χαρακτήρα του και τους οπαδούς του. Με την ολοκλήρωση της μετασκευής του τον Ιανουάριο του 1976 το καράβι 27.670 τόνων πλέον με το νέο όνομά του Sea Princess και βρετανική σημαία ξεκινά κρουαζιέρες μεταξύ Σύδνεϋ και Χονγκ Κονγκ για λογαριασμό της P&O Australia. Το 1981 το Oriana αναλαμβάνει τις κρουαζιέρες της Αυστραλίας και το Sea Princess προκειμένου να κάνει κρουαζιέρες με ευρωπαϊκούς προορισμούς για λογαριασμό της P&O UK με έδρα το Southampton, οδηγείται το 1982 στο ναυπηγείο Vosper Limited του Southampton όπου προστίθενται περισσότερες καμπίνες αυξάνοντας και πάλι την χωρητικότητα στους 840 επιβάτες. Το 1986 εντάσσεται στην θυγατρική της P&O, Princess Cruises αλλάζοντας το χρώμα της τσιμινιέρας από το ώχρα-κίτρινο της P&O στο λευκό της Princess Cruises με την μορφή της νύμφης. Η στρατηγική όμως της Princess Cruises η οποία απέκτησε μεγάλη και διεθνή πελατεία από την δημοφιλή τηλεοπτική σειρά Love Boat, είναι η αύξηση της χωρητικότητας των πλοίων της μέσα από την κατασκευή νέων μεγαθηρίων και ένα από αυτά 77.000 τόνων, το 1995 αποφασίζεται να πάρει το όνομα Sea Princess. Έτσι το παλιό Sea Princess επιστρέφει στην P&O και μετονομάζεται Victoria. Το 1999 στα πλαίσια των 100 χρόνων από την ίδρυση της Union-Castle Line το Victoria ναυλώνεται για μία ιστορική κρουαζιέρα γύρω από την Αφρική με επιστροφή μέσω Ινδικού ωκεανού και Μεσογείου (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Πειραιά) με τα χρώματα, δυστυχώς για λόγους οικονομίας στην τσιμινιέρα μόνο, της Union-Castle. Με την επιστροφή του το καράβι αναλαμβάνει πάλι κρουαζιέρες για την P&O αλλά το 2002 το 36χρονο πλοίο δεν συμβαδίζει με τον υπόλοιπο μοντέρνο στόλο της εταιρίας του και αποφασίζεται η πώλησή του. Αγοραστής του είναι η ελληνικών συμφερόντων (Πάρις Κατσούφης) Leonardo Shipping η οποία το ονομάζει Mona Lisa με νηολόγιο Nassau, Bahamas και η τσιμινιέρα του αποκτά ένα παράδοξο σινιάλο βαμμένη με σκούρο κόκκινο χρώμα και στην μέση η φιγούρα της Μόνα Λίζα μέσα σε οβάλ πλαίσιο. Το πλοίο από το 2002 μέχρι το 2006 κάνει κρουαζιέρες για γερμανόφωνους επιβάτες ναυλωμένο από την γερμανική Holiday Kreutzfahrten. Το 2006 η ναυλώτρια εταιρία χρεοκοπεί και το πλοίο ναυλώνεται μέχρι τον Ιανουάριο του 2007 σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στην Ντόχα του Κατάρ. Το 2007 ναυλώνετα από την RCCL και με το νέο όνομα Oceanic II κάνει κρουαζιέρες μέχρι τον Απρίλιο που υποναυλώνεται ένα μικρό διάστημα από την Louis Hellenic Cruises σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου Sea Diamond, και στην συνέχεια κάνει θερινές κρουαζιέρες στην βόρεια Ευρώπη ναυλωμένο από την ισπανική Pullmantur Cruises. Το φθινόπωρο αλλάζει ρόλο σε αυτόν του πλωτού πανεπιστημίου με τετράμηνα ταξίδια ανά τον κόσμο με τον χαρακτηρισμό “The Scholar Ship” φιλοξενώντας φοιτητές που φοιτούν στο πλοίο σε συνεργασία 7 μεγάλων πανεπιστημίων με την RCCL. Το 2008 μετονομάζεται πάλι Mona Lisa ναυλωμένο για κρουαζιέρες από τον γερμανικό tour operator Lord Nelson Seereisen. Τον Μάϊο του 2008 το πλοίο προσαράζει στα στενά Irbe κοντά στην Ρίγα της Λετονίας χωρίς ευτυχώς ζημιές. Με την λήξη της ναύλωσης το καράβι ναυλώνεται και πάλι για την περίοδο του χειμώνα 2008/2009 αυτή την φορά από την οργάνωση Peace Boat, και το καλοκαίρι του 2009 επιστρέφει στην ναύλωση της Lord Nelson Seereisen. Το 2010 μη έχοντας εξασφαλίσει άλλη ναύλωση μακράς διαρκείας, ναυλώνεται αρχικά σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο για τους χειμερινούς Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες στο Βανκούβερ του Καναδά μέχρι τον Μάρτιο, και το καλοκαίρι του 2010 επιστρέφει στην Lord Nelson Seereisen. Το μέλλον όμως του καραβιού λόγω των νέων αυστηρών κανονισμών ασφαλείας SOLAS 2010 είναι πλέον αμφίβολο, γιατί το πλοίο δεν συμμορφώνεται σε αυτούς, και μία ομάδα Σουηδών επιχειρηματιών σε συνεργασία με τον Δήμο του λιμανιού Γκότενμπουργκ προσπαθούν να εξασφαλίσουν μία μόνιμη θέση στο λιμάνι σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο/συνεδριακό κέντρο και χώρο αναψυχής με το αρχικό του όνομα Kungsholm. Το επιχείρημα όμως πέφτει στο κενό και το πλοίο βρίσκει νέο προορισμό σαν πλωτό κοιτώνα εργατών και μηχανικών της Daewoo που εκτελούν έργα στο λιμάνι Duqm του Ομάν. Η νέα αυτή ιδιότητα του καραβιού φαίνεται να είναι και η τυχερή του μιας και το επιχείρημα εξελίσσεται σε ξενοδοχείο πολυτελείας με συνεδριακό κέντρο, χώρους ψυχαγωγίας και πολλά εστιατόρια εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά με το όνομα Veronica. Ελπίζω το τόλμημα αυτό να πετύχει και το πλοίο να συνεχίσει την ένδοξη καριέρα του με τον στατικό ρόλο του σαν ξενοδοχείο και κέντρο ψυχαγωγίας ανάλογο με αυτό των Queen Mary και Rotterdam.

Η ναυαρχίδα Kungsholm με τα χρώματα της SAL στο Ωκλαντ της Ν. Ζηλανδίας το 1967

Kungsholm1.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της Flagship

Kungsholm7.jpg
Σαν Sea Princess

Sea_Princess.jpg
Με τα χρώματα της P&O και το όνομα Victoria στην διώρυγα του Παναμά

Victoria_Panama.jpg
Tην μοναδική φορά που φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Union-Castle 

victoria_1966_1.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, faktaomfartyg

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως ναυπηγήθηκε ήταν ένα κουκλί! Όχι οτι και με ένα φουγάρο δεν ήταν καλό, αλλά με τα δυο φουγάρα δεν "παιζόταν".
Να πούμε οτι το βαπόρι αντέχει στο Ομάν και φαίνεται να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση όπως βλέπουμε εδώ: http://andyinoman.com/2012/11/08/duq...ica-duqm-oman/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς το πλωτό ξενοδοχείο Veronica πρώην Mona Lisa, Kungsholm (IV) έκλεισε τις πόρτες του στις 3 Οκτωβρίου με άγνωστο το μέλλον του. Για να δούμε.

http://maritimematters.com/2013/10/veronica-hotel-closes-ex-victoria/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα στο maritimematters http://maritimematters.com/2014/02/t...n-of-the-kung/ υπάρχει μία ελπίδα αναβίωσης του ιστορικού καραβιού σαν Kungsholm με την αρχική του εμφάνιση με τις δύο τσιμινιέρες στην Σουηδία. Τα χρήματα έχουν εξασφαλιστεί, όχι όμως και ο ντόκος. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα δούμε την σωτηρία ακόμα ενός θρυλικού καραβιού.

----------


## mastrokostas

Και μια μοναδική φωτο από Fb ,με το όνομα Sea Princess όταν ήταν charter στην Princess cruises.
10835126_954188494604835_6795880956245346286_o.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και μια μοναδική φωτο από Fb ,με το όνομα Sea Princess όταν ήταν charter στην Princess cruises.
> 10835126_954188494604835_6795880956245346286_o.jpg


Kostas this is either the wrong ship or the wrong thread or am I missing something......??

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Kostas this is either the wrong ship or the wrong thread or am I missing something......??
> 
> Best regards
> Henry.


Yes Henry !You were right !wrong thread !  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι μάλλον τελειώνει την πολύχρονη καριέρα του ,απ’ ότι ακούγετε τις τελευταίες ήμερες  ! Μάλλον πουλήθηκε για σκραπ !   :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το βαπόρι μάλλον τελειώνει την πολύχρονη καριέρα του ,απ’ ότι ακούγετε τις τελευταίες ήμερες  ! Μάλλον πουλήθηκε για σκραπ !


Μαστροκώστα, δυστυχώς η πληροφορία επιβεβαιώνεται από το maritimematters: http://maritimematters.com/2015/11/k4-to-the-beach/

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το Duqm του Ομάν ρυμουλκούμενο για την παραλία Alang της Ινδίας.

----------


## mastrokostas

The end !!!!!


12316350_984178944971784_6460625174129340803_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε γίνει μια προσπάθεια της τελευταίας στιγμής από τους ίδιους Σουδούς που και παλιότερα είχανε προσπαθήσει να το πάνε στη Σουηδία ως πλωτό ξενοδοχείο κλπ. Αυτή τη φορά είχανε βρει και λιμάνι που το δεχόταν αλλά δεν υπήρχε ο χρόνος για να εξασφαλιστεί η χρηματοδότηση. Το πλοίο θα χρησίμευε ως κέντρο φιλοξενίας για μετανάστες. Πάντως άντεξε κοντά 50 χρόνια στολίζοντας τις θάλασσες ως ένα από τα τελευταία κλασσικά επιβατηγά.

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος kost από τη Σύρο μου έστειλε τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες από ένα δεξαμενισμό που είχε κάνει το πλοίο εκεί.

Scan 9.jpg Scan 8.jpg Scan 7.jpg Scan 6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μερικές από την "καρδιά" του πλοίου!

Scan 1.jpg Scan 2.jpg Scan 3.jpg Scan 12.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MONA LISA.jpg 5-11-2008

Γιά τους φίλους που είναι στη σελίδα αυτή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και διηγώντας τα να κλαις.... Μοναδική φωτογραφία απίστευτης ομορφιάς, μαζί με το SAGA ROSE πριν κάποια χρόνια _στο Rio de Janeiro_.

----------


## Ellinis

Ενα βαπόρι που όμοιο του δεν υπάρχει πια... σε φωτογραφία του Richard MacGregory στην ομάδα του Φβ_ Ocean Post._
93838187_10216535036384185_3012318958507261952_n.jpg

και τρείς φωτογραφίες από ένα δεξαμενισμό του Σύρο, σταλμένες από τον φίλο kost. 

Scan 4.jpg Scan 5.jpg Scan 10.jpg

----------

